# قداس عيد الدنح في كنيسة مار سويريوس الكبير في المقرّ البطريركي، العطشانة – لبنان



## paul iraqe (9 يناير 2021)

*قداس عيد الدنح في كنيسة مار سويريوس الكبير في المقرّ البطريركي، العطشانة – لبنان*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الارثوذكس/
 صباح يوم الأربعاء 6 كانون الثاني 2021،  احتفل قداسة سيدنا البطريرك مار إغناطيوس أفرام الثاني بالقدّاس الإلهي  لمناسبة عيد الدنح (الظهور الإلهي)، وذلك في كنيسة مار سويريوس الكبير في  المقرّ البطريركي بالعطشانة – لبنان.
 ‎وقد عاون قداسته في القداس الإلهي نيافة  المطران مار كريسوستوموس ميخائيل شمعون، النائب البطريركي ومدير المؤسسات  البطريركية الخيرية في العطشانة.
 في موعظته، تحدّث قداسته عن الحدث الإلهي  العظيم وهو إعلان الثالوث الأقدس عن ذاته على نهر الأردن. أشار قداسته أنّ  يوحنا المعمدان، الذي تعرّف على المسيح منذ كان جنينًا في أحشاء أمّه،  أيضًا تعرّف عليه بين الجموع ورفض في البداية أن يضع يده عليه. شرح قداسته  أنّ وضع اليد هو عادةً رمزٌ للبركة ولكن في هذه الحالة، يفسّر الآباء وضع  يد يوحنا المعمدان أنّه تسليم العهد القديم للربّ يسوع، وهو إشارة إلى  الملك والكهنوت والنبوة التي سلّمها يوحنّا للربّ يسوع ليبدأ العهد الجديد.  وتابع قداسته مفسّرًا كيف كان على المسيح أنّ يتمّم كلّ برّ وأن يعيش بحسب  الناموس ليكمّله. وختم قداسته قائلاً أنّ يوحنا المعمدان أعدّ للربّ شعبًا  تائبًا بعدما دعا الناس إلى التوبة فهو الصوت الصارخ في البريّة ليعدّ  البشر طريق الربّ. ودعا المؤمنين إلى تجديد إيمانهم الذي اعترفوا به في  المعمودية، الإيمان بالثالوث الأقدس، وتجديد التزامنا بعيش هذا الإيمان في  كلّ لحظات حياتنا.
 ثمّ ترأّس قداسته خلال القدّاس الإلهي الزيّاح وطقس تبريك المياه الخاص بعيد الدنح


https://www.ishtartv.com/viewarticle,95809.html


----------

